# Mecatronicos de mexico



## Astrot (Jun 9, 2009)

hola mecatronicos de mexico quisiera saber varias cosas

hay una pagina especializada en mecatronica donde haya foros de mecatronica que sea mexicana?
hay empleo para los mecatronicos en mexico?

ty


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mecatronica mexicana como tal no creo... con el uso de la internet es muy dificil que un sitio se especialize en un solo pais... casi todo es por region o por lenguaje... como este foro... atiende todo latinoamerica y gente que hable español

En cuanto a empleos desafortunadamente el impulso a la tecnologia en nuestro pais es muy pobre... asi que es complejo econtrar trabajo fuera del ambito de investigacion.... aun asi tengo un amigo que logro entrar a un proyecto de fabricacion de maquinaria para una fabrica, por eso no digo que sea imposible....


----------



## Astrot (Jun 10, 2009)

amm entonces conocen foros de mecatronica de latinoamerica

y en cuanto a los empleo en donde trabajan por lo genera un mecatronico?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 10, 2009)

Principalmente los he visto en diseño industrial de maquinaria... y en menor medida en diseño de protesis y robotica .... aun asi recuerda que el diseño en mexico es muy poco y esta muy peleado... por lo que encontrar trabajo es dificil....


----------



## Astrot (Jun 10, 2009)

:/ y me imagino que esas chamba de diseño industrial no es permanente ya que al terminar de hace la maquinaria ya no tiene nada que hacer? :S ala me esta dando para abajo estudiar mecatronica


----------



## gecast (Jun 11, 2009)

Amm... bien, en mi caso soy nuevo, y te diré que yo me he puesto a investigar.

Hay una página de una asociación de mecatrónica en México, hasta ahora sólo sé que es una asociación, tiene cuotas y etc.
http://www.mecamex.net/

Respecto al campo de trabajo, permitanme recordarles que es una carrera emergente, yo no sé de verdad como esten quienes ya se graduaron porque en mi caso voy en 2do. semestre y a 3ero ahora, pero pues mecatrónica tiene un campo de trabajo muy amplio... ¿realmente si hay muchas complicaciones?

En fin, si no existe un foro o algo así, también se puede crear uno.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Gecast tiene razon, mi intension no era espantarlos... solo era comentar el estado actual que yo he visto hasta el momento... 

Es cierto que es una carrera emergente y tambien es cierto que constantemente se estan abriendo nuevas plazas conforme los dueños de las empresas se van dando cuenta de los beneficios de esta carrera, tal vez para cuando salgan el comentario sea diferente... ademas si complementan su carrera con algun otro conocimiento incrementan con mucho las posibilidades de conseguir trabajo....


----------



## Astrot (Jun 11, 2009)

:/ emergente eso significa que acaba de salir la carrera verdad 

y ustedes en que semestre van y en que escuela estan y cuando salgan que tienen pensado hacer


----------



## gecast (Jun 11, 2009)

Que tengo pensado hacer. . . 

Yo ahorita estoy en medio de un cataclismo (reprobe materias por estar trabajando) jaja, igual y aquí me presento de paso ahora que lo dices Astrot.

Nombre: Gerardo C. Garza (Gecast)
Tengo 18 años actualmente, estudio en la Uanl, mas exacto en la Facultad de Ingeniería Mecánica y Eléctrica. La carrera como sabremos es mecatrónica, me veo muy entusiasmado por la parte TEÓRICA de la biónica ( bio + mecá + trónica) o la ciencia que práctica y estudia el uso de máquinas en seres vivos como un mismo sistema (creo que eso es).

Digo teórico porque en lo práctico aún estoy muy mal , mas tengo el elemento principal: Imaginación.

Amm... soy soltero (jaja, pasa por mi mente _aquí ni hay chicas pero bueno _) me gusta cantar, el doblaje, la política, economía, negocios, leer demasiado, la naturaleza, filosofía, taoísmo, astronomía... en realidad es difícil encontrar algo que no me guste, y si lo hacen, es probable que luego me guste .

¿Eso será suficiente? 

Ah cierto, para dejar claro, en mi facultad (para quienes quieran saber más de mecatrónica) hay dos especialidades: La de robótica y la de bio dispositivos. Voy en 2do. semestre así que... no puedo decirles mucho de la carrera, mas algo así: Los mecatrónicos tendrán mucha ventaja sobre los trabajos, lo canijo es que por manejar tanto se tiene que aprender el tetrauple (4 veces más) que otras carreras.

Saludos.

Nota final: TRABAJAR y estudiar mecatrónica esta bien perro ![/i]


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 11, 2009)

Gecast Dijo:
Nota final: TRABAJAR y estudiar mecatrónica esta bien *perro* ![/i] 


...Tu avatar es un Perro/Bestia/Humano o algo así.

Mi carrera esta basada en en Control Industrial, Nada que ver con la mecatronica, pero mas a futuro me gustaria tomar un curso Completo.

Saben ustedes donde se puede, Resido en Veracruz.

Un gran saludo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Pues yo no soy mecatronico por azares del destino.... aun asi no me arrepiento

Egrese en el 2000 de la ESIME del IPN con la carrera de Ingenieria en Comunicaciones y Electronica con especialidad en electronica, y actualmente trabajo por mi cuenta...


----------



## Astrot (Jun 12, 2009)

y los que trabajan por su cuenta que es lo que hacen? 

y un mecatronico que trabaje por su cuenta que es lo que podria hacer


----------

